# Drill chuck - jaws uneven



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks like a broken chuck.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

LanterDan said:


> Can I fix this or am I stuck buying a replacement chuck? .


Replace the chuck or buy a new drill...The choice is yours.


----------



## throrope (Oct 30, 2015)

I suspect the chuck will cost half a new drill including batteries and about the same as a prescription co-pay. Since emergency room visits are substantially more, I suggest a new drill.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I just sheared off one my torx bits trying the remove the chuck (yes I know bolt is left hand threaded) so the repair/replace question may have just been decided for me. My day keeps getting better and better. 

I've been very pleased with the performance of that drill, but I guess after 8 years I can't complain. I was hoping to pick up a second cordless when Christmas deals started, but I'm not sure I can wait that long (I tend to use drills 2 or 3 at a time).


----------



## sbtools (Sep 16, 2015)

Easier to just replace with a new chuck, this will probably outlive the life of the drill then. Cheaper than replacing, Is it corded or cordless? if it's corded then worth changing.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Chuck doesn't break...he breaks stuff.


----------

